# Word of the Day



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

The first person to post in this thread after midnight gets to choose the Word of the Day. Post the definition of the word. Everyone else posting afterwards must use the Word of the Day in a sentence. 


June 13, 2008

*durable *&#8226; \DUR-uh-bul\ &#8226; adjective 
: able to exist for a long time without significant deterioration


1. The sofa is made of a pretty, but durable fabric that I hope will last for years.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

They have quite a durable friendship to have known each other for so long.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Saturday, June 14

fortitude  \FOR-tuh-tood\  noun 
: strength of mind that enables a person to encounter danger or bear pain or adversity with courage 



Due to the hot weather, the road race was more a test of fortitude than of athletic ability.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 14, 2008)

She had the fortitude to persevere when all the odds were against her and all appeared to be lost.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 14, 2008)

Ever since her 39th birthday she had been exhibiting a brazen _fortitude_.

Belatedly: Male cows are so _durable_ because their skins are made of leather.

Yes, I should be _pun_ished!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Even though her daughter has a terminal illness, her _fortitude _is amazing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunday June 15


jeopardize  \JEP-er-dyze\  verb 
: to expose to danger or risk : imperil 

"I'm not willing to _jeopardize _my friendship with Camille by lying to her," said Luis.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

How could someone jeopardize their lives, and the lives of others, by driving while drunk?


----------



## Half Full (Jun 15, 2008)

Altho smoking may jeopardize my health, I find it impossible to quit. ( I don't really smoke, yuck! )


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 15, 2008)

Attempting to connect the spots on the large, carnivorous feline could _jeopardize_ one's life.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 15, 2008)

My brother chose to jeopardize his relationship with his son, by cancelling the plans they had together for Father's Day.

















*which actually happened, BTW *


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

.
By supplying the answers and expecting her students to provide the questions, Ms. Johnson jeopardized the test-taking process. 


.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Word of the Day for June 16, 2008 is:

*obeisance * \oh-BEE-sunss\  noun 

1 : a movement of the body made in token of respect or submission : bow 
2 : acknowledgment of another's superiority or importance : homage 



The people paid _obeisance _to their god by kneeling at the shrine.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

She winked the navel of her alluring belly at him to signify her blind _obeisance_.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 16, 2008)

A Japanese Geisha is trained in the ancient tradition of _obeisance._


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

During his _obeisance _to the queen, he heard his pants rip.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

June 17, 2008

*ramshackle * \RAM-shak-ul\  adjective 

1 : appearing ready to collapse : rickety 
2 : carelessly or loosely constructed 


The properties were separated by a _ramshackle _wooden fence that was just barely held together with chicken wire.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 17, 2008)

The ramshackle appearance of the shop belied the wondrous treasures to be found inside.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

We walked across the _ramshackled _wooden foot bridge holding our breath and hoping we did not fall into the water.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 17, 2008)

His puns and double entendres, while _ramshackle_, lack a lot of boom.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

The Clampetts lived in a ramshackle cabin before Jed struck oil.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

June 18, 2008


*scavenger*  \SKAV-un-jer\  noun 

1 : one who collects or salvages garbage or junk 
2 : an organism that typically feeds on refuse or carrion 


_Scavengers _took the broken lamp that I left on the curb last night.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2008)

Buzzards are one of the most easily recognizable scavengers.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 18, 2008)

I just participated in a global scavenger hunt for World Wide Knit In Public Day on June 14 and it was so much fun!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you know that racoons are _scavengers_?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Since most Shrimp are _scavengers_, they will eagerly accept small pieces of fish or shrimp in the home aquarium.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder who's _scavenger_ now?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 18, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I wonder who's _scavenger_ now?



Five minutes in the time-out chair, Ernest!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

Catfish are generally held as a scavenger fish. (and taste like it too)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Five minutes in the time-out chair, Ernest!



Thanks, Doc! Worth doing the time just to know someone else gets an absurd pun based on a one hundred year old song. They're really making me work for it here! 

Verily your deeds will be brought back to you, as if you yourself were the creator of your own punishment ~ Muhammad

Lucky I'm not Muslim then, I suppose?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 18, 2008)

He attacked his dinner like a scavenger on a carcass.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 18, 2008)

Upon finding his church destroyed by a storm, Father Murphy dug in the trash to find some popscicle sticks (which he tied together with some twine to form a cross) and an old coffee cup he could use as a chalice so that he could then proceed to administer the holy communion to the congregation that had gathered, and henceforth the greatful Catholics all began to refer to him as "The Mass Scavenger"! 

ahem


Gena 
(apologies to the Lone Ranger)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

June 19, 2008


*incandescent * \in-kun-DESS-unt\  adjective 

1 a : white, glowing, or luminous with intense heat 
b : marked by brilliance especially of expression 
c : characterized by glowing zeal : ardent 

2 a : of, relating to, or being light produced by incandescence 
b : producing light by incandescence 



The professor was dazzled by Tia's _incandescent _prose, which was infinitely more sophisticated than that of the other students in the introductory history course.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 19, 2008)

The incandescence of a fire opal reminds me of a tropical sunset.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

She was so pale her skin seemed incandescent.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2008)

Her untanned derriere was so white it seemed almost incandescent, like perfect full moons, colliding in a way that was both enticing and awe-inspiring. As she flexed and arched her broad, bare back his manhood ached to eclipse her bodacious... oh, wait.  word of the day thread, right,,,


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 19, 2008)

(Ha, Ernest you ARE such a dork!)

In answer to his story she gave him her most incandescent smile, and wandered off...laughing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

June 20, 2008


*kindred * \KIN-drud\  adjective 

1 : of a similar nature or character : like 
2 : of the same ancestry 



The rock-climbing club tends to attract _kindred _spirits -- outdoorsy, adventurous types who derive satisfaction from conquering new challenges.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 20, 2008)

She felt they were kindred spirits from another time, when it was so simple to live the life they desired.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 20, 2008)

The looming family reunion filled him with _kindred_ spirit.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 20, 2008)

Places like Dimensions and Face Book give people of like minds a place to connect with kindred spirits.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

June 21, 2008 is:

*sacrilegious * \sak-ruh-LIJ-us\  adjective 

1 : committing or characterized by a technical and not necessarily intrinsically outrageous violation (as improper reception of a sacrament) of what is sacred because consecrated to God 
2 : grossly irreverent toward a hallowed person, place, or thing 


My great-grandfather was a die-hard New Dealer who considered any criticism of Franklin D. Roosevelt to be _sacrilegious_.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 21, 2008)

Swearing on Jesus' scrotum troubled him as being particularly _sacrilegious_.:blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2008)

Telling a sex joke in church was viewed as sacrilegious by many and downright SI (sexually inapprpriate) to most.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 21, 2008)

Admitting I've never read a single Harry Potter book and never will is sacreligious to some.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Louis Cooper, declaring that it would be "_sacrilegious_" to abscond, returned to the prison after his release. He got to see his community and some members of his family for the first time in 24 years.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Word of the Day for June 22, 2008 is:

*conscientious * \kahn-shee-EN-shus\  adjective 

1 : governed by or conforming to the dictates of conscience : scrupulous 
2 : meticulous, careful 


Carolyn was very _conscientious _in her research, exploring every possible influence and outcome before preparing her final report.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 22, 2008)

The woman in charge of measuring new prisoners penises was very _conscientious._


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

Ernest, you are truly a dork, and i am being very conscientious to spell this fricking work right, but you are still a dork, lol.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

June 23, 2008


*chockablock * \CHAH-kuh-blahk\  adjective 

1 : brought close together 
2 : very full 


My tiny apartment is _chockablock _with paper, scrapbooking, and other craft supplies.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 23, 2008)

*Kashi:*

A brand name of high-protein/high fiber cereals.
A proprietary blend of seven whole grains and sesame (which they call Kashi) and no artificial ingredients. The grains are: Hard Red Winter Wheat, Oats, Rye, Barley, Triticale, Long Grain Brown Rice, Buckwheat, and Sesame Seeds.
Yiddish for "eat at breakfast, stay in bathroom until dinner"
I swear they forgot to mention "steel wool chunks," "Drano microspheres" and "plastic pot scrubber pieces" in their list of ingredients.

I feel like my ass is trying to do it's impression of Mount Vesuvius, circa 79 AD. I'm crapping stuff I haven't even EATEN yet--fuggin' time-twisting alien Colon Blow.


----------



## TxCowPatty (Jun 23, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *Kashi:*
> 
> A brand name of high-protein/high fiber cereals.
> A proprietary blend of seven whole grains and sesame (which they call Kashi) and no artificial ingredients. The grains are: Hard Red Winter Wheat, Oats, Rye, Barley, Triticale, Long Grain Brown Rice, Buckwheat, and Sesame Seeds.
> ...


For those who can read Spanish: Kashi me mato ese pinche cereal.....es como comiendo piedras secas.....yukky!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 23, 2008)

The blog dealt exclusively with her goth period and sexual escapades with her boyfriend Charles. It was a bleak, black blog, chockablock with tales of fucking Chuck.


----------



## TxCowPatty (Jun 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The blog dealt exclusively with her goth period and sexual escapades with her boyfriend Charles. It was a bleak, black blog, chockablock with tales of fucking Chuck.


The bleak, black blog was chokablock with tales of fucking Chuck? And what of the cock blocking, backdoor-knocking poker pal Puck? (Sorry, couldn't resist....)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 23, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> [
> I feel like my ass is trying to do it's impression of Mount Vesuvius, circa 79 AD. I'm crapping stuff I haven't even EATEN yet--fuggin' time-twisting alien Colon Blow.



Sounds like some serious chockablockage there, Admiral?  Might wanna seriously think about rescheduling that colonoscopy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Some of Sardinia's gorgeous seaside towns have lately been invaded by builders who erected _chockablock _housing that catered to middle-income tourists but threatened to spoil the landscape.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 24, 2008)

The bloody highway in Orange County is always chockablock with cars from one end of the county to the other.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Sounds like some serious chockablockage there, Admiral?  Might wanna seriously think about rescheduling that colonoscopy.



you are so not right, lol....just sooooooooooooo noooooooooooooot right.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you are so not right, lol....just sooooooooooooo noooooooooooooot right.



Someone hit me in the head before lunch and tripped off my TMI filter. Apologies for the level of detail.

I am...'better' now?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

*procrustean * \pruh-KRUSS-tee-un\  adjective 

1 : of, relating to, or typical of Procrustes (a villainous son of Poseidon in Greek mythology who forces travelers to fit into his bed by stretching their bodies or cutting off their legs) 
2 : marked by arbitrary often ruthless disregard of individual differences or special circumstances 


The company abandoned its _procrustean _scheduling policy and began allowing single mothers and other employees to work more flexible hours.


----------



## Half Full (Jun 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The woman in charge of measuring new prisoners penises was very _conscientious._



Ok I have a sense of humor but your complete disrespect and sexualzation of this thread is really annoying.

Are you getting some sort of vicarious thrill here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

June 25, 2008


*atoll * \AT-tawl\  noun 

: a coral island consisting of a reef surrounding a lagoon 


The Marshall Islands, in the central Pacific Ocean, consist of five islands and 29 _atolls_, which are each made up of many islets.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

July 03, 2008:

*peregrine * \PAIR-uh-grin\  adjective 

: having a tendency to wander 



Some people are _peregrine _when they shop at the mall.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 3, 2008)

he was the shifty looking sort, his peregrine eyes always scanning the surrounds for the next mark

hmm I wonder if thats the reasoning behind the name of peregrine took from lotr


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

July 04, 2008:

*inalienable * \in-AY-lee-uh-nuh-bul\  adjective 

: incapable of being alienated, surrendered, or transferred 

"Just because I can use my work e-mail for personal correspondence doesn't mean I have the _inalienable _right to do so," Brian explained. 


Did you know?

"Alien," "alienable," "inalienable" -- it's easy enough to see the Latin word "alius," meaning "other," at the root of these three words. "Alien" joined our language in the 14th century, and one of its earliest meanings was "belonging to another." By the early 1600s that sense of "alien" had led to the development of "alienable," an adjective describing something you could give away or transfer ownership of, and "unalienable," its opposite. By about 1645, "inalienable" was also in use as a synonym of "unalienable." 

"Inalienable" is the more common variant today, but it was _"unalienable" that was used in the Declaration of Independence to describe rights like life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness._


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *Kashi:*
> 
> A brand name of high-protein/high fiber cereals.
> A proprietary blend of seven whole grains and sesame (which they call Kashi) and no artificial ingredients. The grains are: Hard Red Winter Wheat, Oats, Rye, Barley, Triticale, Long Grain Brown Rice, Buckwheat, and Sesame Seeds.
> ...



This post makes me laugh! So vividly descriptive. 

I like some of their frozen dinners, though.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

July 06, 2008 

*turpitude * \TER-puh-tood\  noun 

: inherent baseness : depravity; also : a base act 


The judge declared that the murders were the product of a gross moral _turpitude_.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 07, 2008 is:

*weltanschauung * \VELT-ahn-show-ung ("ow" as in "cow")\  noun, often capitalized 

: a comprehensive conception or apprehension of the world especially from a specific standpoint 



Nadia dreads visiting her cousin, whose narrow, provincial _Weltanschauung _contrasts sharply with her own open-minded view of the world. 

Did you know?

The German word "Weltanschauung" literally means "world view"; it combines "Welt" ("world") with "Anschauung" ("view"), which ultimately derives from the Middle High German verb "schouwen" ("to look at" or "to see"). When we first adopted it from German in the mid-19th century, "weltanschauung" referred to a philosophical view or apprehension of the universe, and this sense is still the most widely used. It can also describe a more general ideology or philosophy of life.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2008)

ha, i am german (mostly) and that word is too fricking big for me too...lol...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 08, 2008 is:

*wahine * \wah-HEE-nee\  noun 
1 : a Polynesian woman 
2 : a female surfer 


"Make some serious waves this summer by learning to surf! Ridin' the swells is fab exercise and, well, what's cooler than a _wahine _girl?" (Girls' Life, June 2005) 


Did you know?
The word "wahine" came into English in the late 18th century from Maori, the language of a Polynesian people native to New Zealand; it was originally used for a Maori woman, especially a wife. The word is also used for a woman in Hawaiian and Tahitian, though spelled "vahine" in the latter. Enormous waves, which are perfect for surfing, are an attraction of the Polynesian islands. As the surfing culture solidified in the mid-20th century, and as more and more girls and women grabbed their boards, "wahine" took on the new meaning of "female surfer."


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 09, 2008 is:

*career * \kuh-REER\  verb 

: to go at top speed especially in a headlong manner 

The nervous passengers gripped their seats and exchanged anxious looks as the bus _careered _down the icy road. 


Did you know?
Chances are you're very familiar with the noun "career" meaning "a profession followed as a permanent occupation." What you may not know is that the word "career" got its start in the world of medieval tournaments. Jousting required knights to ride at full speed in short bursts, and 16th-century English speakers used the noun "career" (from Middle French "carriere") to refer to such gallops as well as to the courses knights rode. By the mid-17th century, the verb had acquired its general "go fast" meaning, and by the 19th century the noun had developed the workaday use that is common today. (In case you're wondering, "career" is not related to "careen," which also means "to move at high speed"; "careen" has nautical origins, tracing to the Latin word for "hull.")


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 10, 2008 is:


*alembic * \uh-LEM-bik\  noun 

1 : an apparatus used in distillation 
2 : something that refines or transmutes as if by distillation 


In the _alembic _of the child's mind, the ratty old blanket became a magnificent cape. 


Did you know?
The alembic is a kind of still that has been used since ancient times and continues to be used even today in the production of cognac, a distinctive brandy distilled from white wine in western France. In ancient times, this apparatus was called "al-anb&#299;q," a word that means "the still" in Arabic and can be traced to "ambix," meaning "still" in Greek. When the apparatus found its way into Medieval European laboratories, scientific texts first transformed the Arabic word into Medieval Latin as "alembicum." English speakers shortened it to "alembic," and some also dropped the initial "a." That change led to "limbeck," a standard variant still in use today. "Alembic" acquired its figurative use in the 17th century.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 12, 2008 is:

*triptych * \TRIP-tik\  noun 

1 : an ancient Roman writing tablet with three waxed leaves hinged together 
2 a : a picture (as an altarpiece) or carving in three panels side by side b : something composed or presented in three parts or sections; especially : trilogy 



The artist unveiled an elaborate _triptych _in which the three panels represented the past, present, and future. 


Did you know?

A painted or carved triptych typically has three hinged panels, and the two outer panels can be folded in towards the central one. A literary or musical triptych generally consists of three closely related or contrasting themes or parts. "Triptych" derives from the Greek "triptychos" ("having three folds"), formed by combining "tri-" ("three") and "ptyche" ("fold" or "layer"). Although "triptych" originally described a specific type of Roman writing tablet that had three hinged sections, it is not surprising that the idea was generalized first to a type of painting, and then to anything composed of three parts.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 12, 2008)

A Triptych is a work of art divided into 3 panels held together with hinges.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 13, 2008 is:

*lionize * \LYE-uh-nyze\  verb 

1 : to treat as an object of great interest or importance 
2 Brit : to show the sights of a place to 


After his successful first novel, critics *lionized *the young writer as a literary virtuoso, though he has yet to replicate the feat. 

Did you know?
The lion is traditionally regarded as the king of beasts, and perhaps rightly so -- the lion is brave, stately, and quite often ferocious. Those qualities that earn the lion respect from other creatures were probably in people's minds when, in the 18th century, "lion" came to be used for a person who is similarly well-regarded, especially after a long and distinguished career in a particular field. A veteran lawmaker might be considered one of the lions of the Senate; a literary lion has enjoyed a long career as a successful writer. This sense of "lion" forms the basis of "lionize," which first appeared in English in the early 19th century.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 14, 2008 is:

*indurate *&#8226; \IN-duh-rut\ &#8226; adjective 

: physically or morally hardened 

The sculpture was so realistic that it seemed that at any moment the _indurate _marble form would shift position to stare back at the viewer. 


Did you know?
"Indurate" is a hard word -- in more than one way. Not only is it fairly uncommon in modern usage, but it also can be traced back to Latin "durare," meaning "to harden." ("Durare" can mean "to endure" as well, and appropriately "indurate" is a word that has lasted many years -- it has been a part of the English language since the 14th century.) "Durare" is also the root of other durable English words, including "during," "endure," "duration," "durance" (an archaic word meaning "endurance"), and even "durable" itself. In addition, "indurate" can be a verb meaning "to make or grow hard," "to make unfeeling, stubborn, or obdurate," and "to establish firmly."


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Word of the Day for July 14, 2008 is:
> 
> *indurate *&#8226; \IN-duh-rut\ &#8226; adjective
> 
> ...





the wound, initially weeping, is now indurate and scabbed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 16, 2008 is:

*belvedere * \BEL-vuh-deer\  noun 

: a structure (as a cupola or a summerhouse) designed to command a view 

On summer evenings, guests at the estate often joined their hosts in the _belvedere _to watch the sunset. 


Did you know?
It is said that beauty is in the eye of the beholder -- and someone with a belvedere will likely have a great deal of beauty to behold. Given the origins of the word, "belvedere" is the ideal term for a building (or part of a building) with a view; it derives from two Italian words, "bel," which means "beautiful," and "vedere," which means "view." The term has been used in English since at least 1593.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Word of the Day for July 19, 2008 is:


*fire-sale * \FYRE-SAIL\  adjective 

: heavily discounted 


"As holders of mortgage-backed securities and the like revalue their assets at _*fire-sale *_prices, they are running short of capital -- which can lead to further sales and more write-downs." 


Did you know?  The term "fire sale" flared up in the late-19th century as the name for a sale of items damaged by fire. As you can imagine, much of the merchandise at a fire sale was sold at very low prices, which fanned the flames of the use of "_fire sale_" for any sale with discounted or low price tags. The extended meaning of the term sparked an adjective use that had burst into a full-blown blaze by the mid-20th century. Since then, people have embraced "fire-sale prices" in the marketplace, well aware that they won't get burned.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

*asperse * \uh-SPURSS\  verb 


1 : to sprinkle; especially : to sprinkle with holy water 
2 : to attack with evil reports or false or injurious charges 


"Though my opponent's supporters have _aspersed _my character, I think my record speaks for itself," said the candidate. 


Did you know?
You may be more familiar with the idea of "casting aspersions" than with "aspersing," although they mean essentially the same thing; the word "aspersion" can mean "a sprinkling with water" or, more commonly, "a false or misleading charge meant to harm someone's reputation." Both "asperse" and "aspersion" are descendants of the Latin verb "aspergere," meaning "to sprinkle." "Asperse" is the older word, dating to at least 1490; "aspersion" first appeared in print in English in the 1500s.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

*epigone * \EP-uh-gohn\  noun 

: follower, disciple; also : an inferior imitator 


No one can accuse Lara of being an _epigone_; her artistic style is uniquely her own! 


Did you know?
English borrowed "epigone" from German in the 19th century. The Germans themselves had taken the word from the Latin "epigonus," which means "successor." The Latin term followed the Greek "epigonos," which was often used in plural to designate the sons of seven legendary Greek leaders who were defeated at Thebes. "Epigonos" in turn came from the Greek verb "epigignesthai," meaning "to be born after." "Epi-" can mean "after," and "gignesthai" means "to be born."


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

*natatorial * \nay-tuh-TOR-ee-ul\  adjective 

1 : of or relating to swimming 
2 : adapted to or characterized by swimming 


The Olympic swimmer's _natatorial _prowess was on full display as she won her fifth gold medal. 


Did you know?
On a warm spring weekday afternoon, the local swimming hole beckons . . . and boys will be boys. "Mr. Foster [the town truant officer] knew very well where to find us . . . at our vernal and natatorial frolics," confessed John Gould in The Christian Science Monitor (January 10, 1992), some 70 years after that warm spring day of his youth. The Latin verb "natare," meaning "to swim," gave English the word "natatorial" and its variant "natatory." It also gave us "natant" ("swimming or floating in water"); "supernatant" ("floating on the surface"); "natation" ("the action or art of swimming"); and last but not least, "natatorium" ("an indoor swimming pool").


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

*bindle stiff * \BIN-dul-stiff\  noun 

: hobo; especially : one who carries his clothes or bedding in a bundle 


Jack London's experiences as a _*bindle stiff *_in the early 1890s later provided material for his writing. 

Did you know?
In the argot of tramps and hoboes, a roll of clothes and bedding was called a "bindle," a word that probably originated as an alteration of the more familiar "bundle." "Stiff" itself can mean "hobo" or "migrant worker," meanings it took on in the late 19th century. About the same time, any tramp or hobo who habitually carried such a pack was known as a "bindle stiff." In Australia, a pack-carrying hobo might be called a "swagman."


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

*permeate * \PER-mee-ayt\  verb 

1 : to diffuse through or penetrate (something) 
2 : to pass through the pores or interstices of 


The scent of lilacs *permeated *the air as soon as the bushes bloomed outside my window. 


Did you know?

It's no surprise that "permeate" means "to pass through" something -- it was borrowed into English in the mid-17th century from the Latin "permeatus," which comes from the prefix "per-" ("through") and the verb "meare," meaning "to go" or "to pass." "Meare" itself comes from an ancient root that may have also led to Middle Welsh and Czech words meaning "to go" and "to pass," respectively. Other descendants of "meare" in English include "permeative," "permeable," "meatus" ("a natural body passage"), and the relatively rare "irremeable" ("offering no possibility of return").


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 27, 2008)

the feeling of awe permeated the crowd as soon as the fireworks burst in the sky

I love this word I should use it in conversation more often, though is difficult to translate into Japenese
(interesting fact, the Japanese word for fireworks translates as Fire Flower)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> the feeling of awe permeated the crowd as soon as the fireworks burst in the sky
> 
> I love this word I should use it in conversation more often, though is difficult to translate into Japenese
> (interesting fact, the Japanese word for fireworks translates as Fire Flower)



I like your sentence, Tom.... Very interesting factor about the translation of fireworks. Some of the fireworkds actually do look like a big flower in the sky!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Xanadu*  \ZAN-uh-doo\  noun 

: an idyllic, exotic, or luxurious place 



To Arthur, the beach house was a _*Xanadu*_, the perfect spot for the romantic tropical vacation he had dreamed of for years. 


Did you know?
"In Xanadu did Kubla Khan / A stately pleasure-dome decree." Those lines are from the poem "Kubla Khan" (published in 1816) by Samuel Taylor Coleridge. Coleridge's fantastic description of an exotic utopia fired public imagination and ultimately contributed to the transition of "Xanadu" from a name to a generalized term for an idyllic place. The Xanadu in the poem was inspired by Shang-tu, the summer residence of Mongolian general and statesman Kublai Khan (grandson of Genghis Khan). You might also recognize "Xanadu" as the name of the fantastic estate in Orson Welles's 1941 film Citizen Kane.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 29, 2008)

The peasants of the city regarded the inner palace walls as a xanadu, though none of them could pronounce it, much less spell it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought Fiji my own personal Xanadu.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 31, 2008)

While choosing a dictionary as a Christmas gift for my spelling challenged friend I stopped to ponder, 'What would Xanadu?'. 

Her hair was so beautiful and luxurious whenever she covered it with a scarf she referred to it as a Xanadu-rag.


----------



## Risible (Jul 31, 2008)

To begin with, Xanadu could not possibly harbor any Olivia Newton-Johns or the like.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

oldster  \OHLD-ster\  noun 

: an old or elderly person 



More and more _*oldsters *_are embracing the Internet and connecting and interacting using social networking Web sites. 


Did you know?
"Youngster" has been used since the 16th century as a word for a young person with a lot of spunk. It has also long been used by maritime people as a word for a midshipman who has served less than four years. This use is connected with the Dutch word "younker," which, like "youngster," refers to a young person as well as a young seaman. "Oldster" came about as a word used to differentiate the inexperienced midshipmen, or youngsters, from the experienced ones. To be exact, an oldster is a midshipman of four years' standing. Charles Dickens gets credit for the earliest known use of "oldster" in the general sense of "an old person." In his 1848 novel Dombey & Son he wrote, "Her eyes would play the Devil with the youngsters before long -- 'and the oldsters too, Sir, if you come to that,' added the Major."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 1, 2008)

When he saw his former high school sweetheart he felt something _oldster_ in his loins. :happy: (I'm trying to behave, it's just h... difficult, y'know?)


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> When he saw his former high school sweetheart he felt something _oldster_ in his loins. :happy: (I'm trying to behave, it's just h... difficult, y'know?)



haha, keep trying to behave or you WILL be snark bait again, dork....lol.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 1, 2008)

She felt the jokes were something only an oldster would say.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

cursory  \KER-suh-ree\  adjective 

: rapidly and often superficially performed or produced : hasty 


A *cursory *reading of the syllabus made it clear that Professor Leary's sociology class was not going to be as easy as we had anticipated. 


Did you know?
"Cursory" and its synonyms "superficial" and "shallow" all mean "lacking in depth or solidity" -- but these words are not used in exactly the same way in all cases. "Cursory," which comes from the Latin verb "currere" ("to run"), implies speed and stresses a lack of attention to detail. While "cursory" suggests a lack of thoroughness, "superficial" implies a concern only with surface aspects or obvious features. An analysis of a problem might be labeled "superficial" if it considers only the obvious and fails to dig deeper into the issue. "Shallow" is more generally derogatory in implying lack of depth in knowledge, reasoning, emotions, or character, as in "insensitive and shallow comments."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 2, 2008)

She swore at his cursory performance.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

divagate  \DYE-vuh-gayt\  verb 

: to wander or stray from a course or subject : diverge, digress 



The novel *divagates *and meanders through a labyrinth of subplots and asides. 


Did you know?
"Divagate" hasn't wandered far in meaning from its Latin ancestors. It descends from the verb "divagari," which comes from "dis-," meaning "apart," and "vagari," meaning "to wander." "Vagari" also gave us "vagabond," meaning "a wanderer with no home," and "extravagant," an early, now archaic, sense of which was "wandering away." Latin "vagari" is also probably the source of our noun "vagary," which now usually means "whim or caprice" but originally meant "journey, excursion, or tour." Even the verb "stray" may have evolved from "vagari," by way of Vulgar Latin and Middle French. Today, "divagate" can suggest a wandering or straying that is literal (as in "the hikers divagated from the trail"), but it is more often used figuratively (as in "she tends to divagate from the subject"). 



***If you stop on by for a visit, please let me know what you like or don't like about the Word of the Day!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

cicerone  \sih-suh-ROH-nee\  noun 

1 : a guide who conducts sightseers 
2 : mentor, tutor 

After I bought my first set of golf clubs, Jerry acted as my _*cicerone*_, enthusiastically teaching me the basics of the challenging sport. 


Did you know?
Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 - 43 B.C.) was renowned in Rome as a statesman, lawyer, and writer, and he is remembered today for his skills as an orator and rhetorician. The Ciceronian style of rhetoric placed special emphasis on the rhythms and cadences of phrases and sentences and their ability to appeal to the speaker's audience. It is believed that Cicero's eloquence and learning influenced the use of his Italian name, "Cicerone," to refer to sightseeing guides, themselves known for their talkativeness and eloquence, and later, to persons who serve as mentors or tutors to others.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

visage  \VIZ-ij\  noun 

*1 : the face, countenance, or appearance of a person or sometimes an animal 
2 : aspect, appearance 


The model's fierce, smoldering _visage _appears to gaze with contempt from billboards throughout the city. 

Did you know?

The word "face" may be a pretty generic word, but it has several high-flown synonyms. "Physiognomy," for instance, refers to facial features thought to reveal qualities of temperament or character ("I thought I could detect in his physiognomy a mind owning better qualities than his father ever possessed. . . ." -- Emily Brontë, Wuthering Heights). "Countenance" is often used to refer to the face as an indication of mood or emotion ("Mina struggled hard to keep her brave countenance. . . ." -- Bram Stoker, Dracula). "Visage" can refer to the face of a person or an animal, and it can also refer to the appearance of nonliving things, as in "the dirty visage of the old abandoned factory."


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Grub Street  \GRUB-STREET\  noun 

: the world or category of needy literary hacks 


Writer Paul Theroux once characterized the world of literary quarterlies and poetry magazines as "that respectable little cul-de-sac off *Grub Street*." 


Did you know?
The original Grub Street was an address in London (it was renamed Milton Street in 1830) described by Dr. Samuel Johnson in his Dictionary of the English Language as "much inhabited by writers of small histories, dictionaries, and temporary poems." The term was applied figuratively to the dog-eat-dog world of pens-for-hire as early as 1630, and not surprisingly it became the subject of several novels. Writer Tobias Smollett, all too familiar with hackwork himself, described a Grub Street dinner party in his novel The Expedition of Humphry Clinker (1771). And the allusion to Grub Street still packed a punch in 1891 when George Gissing chose New Grub Street as the title of his realistic novel about intrigues of the Victorian literary world.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

redoubt  \rih-DOUT\  noun 

1 a : a small usually temporary enclosed defensive work b : a defended position : protective barrier 
*2 : a secure retreat : stronghold 


From his _*redoubt *_on the ninth floor, the fugitive could see the line of police cars that had surrounded the building. 

Did you know?
Based on its spelling, you might think that "redoubt" shares its origin with words such as "doubt" and "redoubtable," both of which derive from a Latin verb, "dubitare." But that's not the case. "Redoubt" actually derives via French and Italian from a different Latin verb -- "reducere," meaning "to lead back," the same root that gives us "reduce." How that "b" ended up in "redoubt" is a lingering question, but some etymologists have posited that the word might have been conflated with another "redoubt" -- a now-archaic transitive verb meaning "to regard with awe, dismay, or dread." Unlike its homographic twin, that "redoubt" does derive from the same root as "doubt" and "redoubtable."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 14, 2008)

Dimensions was an oasis redoubt from the social desert of his real life.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 15, 2008)

*Kissassymums:* The type of flower bouquet you send to your significant other in order to apologize for a colossal, boneheaded move.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 15, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *Kissassymums:* The type of flower bouquet you send to your significant other in order to apologize for a colossal, boneheaded move.



She though the bouquet of of kissassymums were lovely, especially with the spray of bendoverbaby's breath that represented his total surrender.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

spavined  \SPAV-ind\  adjective 

1 : affected with spavin 
*2 : old and decrepit : over-the-hill 


There is no point in expecting the *spavined *Arts Council to do more than sponsor the same stale events and shopworn fund-raisers. 


Did you know?
"His horse [is] . . . troubled with the lampas, infected with the fashions, full of windgalls, sped with spavins. . . ." Petruchio's poor, decrepit horse in Shakespeare's The Taming of the Shrew is beset by just about every known equine malady, including a kind of swelling in the mouth (lampas), skin lesions (fashions), tumors on his fetlocks (windgalls), and bony enlargements on his hocks (spavins). The spavins alone can be enough to render a horse lame and useless. In the 17th century, "spavined" horses brought to mind other things that are obsolete, out-of-date, or long past their prime, and we began using the adjective figuratively. "Spavined" still serves a purpose, despite its age. It originated in Middle English as "spaveyned" and can be traced to the Middle French word for "spavin," which was "espavain."


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

rapporteur  \ra-por-TER\  noun 
: a person who gives reports (as at a meeting of a learned society) 


The _*rapporteur *_compiled the available evidence into a report and presented it to the full committee. 


Did you know?
"Rapporteur" was adopted into English in the early 16th century and is a descendant of the Middle French verb "rapporter," meaning "to bring back, report, or refer." Other descendants of "rapporter" in English include "rapportage" (a rare synonym of "reportage," in the sense of "writing intended to give an account of observed or documented events") and "rapport" ("harmonious relationship"). The words "report," "reporter," "reportage," etc., are also distant relatives of "rappouteur"; all can ultimately be traced back to the Latin prefix "re-," meaning "back, again, against," and the Latin word "portare," meaning "to carry."


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

farce  \FAHRSS\  noun 

1 : a light dramatic composition marked by broadly satirical comedy and improbable plot 
2 : the broad humor characteristic of farce or pretense 
3 a : ridiculous or empty show *b : mockery 


"No wonder we're late -- the management of traffic in this city is a _*farce*_!" Lyle complained. 

Did you know?
When "farce" first appeared in English, it had to do with cookery, not comedy. In the 14th century, English adopted "farce" from Middle French, retaining its original meaning of "forcemeat" or "stuffing." The comedic sense of "farce" in English dates from the 16th century, when England imported a kind of knockabout comedy already popular in France. This dramatic genre had its origins in the 13th-century practice of augmenting, or "stuffing," Latin church texts with explanatory phrases. By the 15th century, a similar practice had arisen of inserting unscripted buffoonery into religious plays. Such farces -- which included clowning, acrobatics, reversal of social roles, and indecency -- soon developed into a distinct dramatic genre and spread rapidly in various forms throughout Europe


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 21, 2008)

So, farce, so good!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

callow  \KAL-oh\  adjective 

: lacking adult sophistication : immature 


"Back when I was a *callow *college student," said Emma, "I paid little attention to the advice given to me by my professors." 

Did you know?

You might not expect a relationship between "callow" and baldness, but that connection does in fact exist. "Callow" comes from "calu," a word that meant "bald" in Middle English and Old English. By the 17th century, "callow" had come to mean "without feathers" and was applied to young birds not yet ready for flight. The term was also used for those who hadn't yet spread their wings in a figurative sense. "Callow" continues to mean "inexperienced" or "unsophisticated" today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

exasperate  \ig-ZAS-puh-rayt\  verb 

1 : to excite the anger of : enrage 
*2 : to cause irritation or annoyance to 


Our former neighbors' habit of throwing loud parties that lasted late into the night thoroughly *exasperated *us. 

Did you know?
"Exasperate" hangs with a rough crowd. It derives from "exasperatus," the past participle of the Latin verb "exasperare," which in turn was formed by combining "ex-" with "asper," meaning "rough." Another descendant of "asper" in English is "asperity," which can refer to the roughness of a surface or the roughness of someone's temper. Another relative, albeit a distant one, is the English word "spurn," meaning "to reject."


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

appellation  \ap-uh-LAY-shun\  noun 

*1 : an identifying name or title : designation 
2 archaic : the act of calling by a name 
3 : a geographical name used to identify wine 


We used to call him "Danny," but he recently let us know that he prefers the *appellation *"Daniel." 

Did you know?

Ask a Frenchman named "Jacques" his name, and you may very well get the reply, "Je m'appelle Jacques." The French verb "appeller" means "to call (by a name)," so Jacques' answer literally translates to "I call myself Jacques." Knowing the function of "appeller" makes it easy to remember that "appellation" refers to the name or title by which something is called or known. "Appeller" and "appellation" also share a common ancestor -- the Latin "appellare," meaning "to call or summon," formed by combining the prefix "ad-" ("to") with another verb, "pellere" ("to drive"). "Appellare" is also the root of our word "appeal" (by way of Anglo-French and Middle English), as well as "appellate," referring to a kind of court where appeals are heard.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

haptic  \HAP-tik\  adjective 

*1 : relating to or based on the sense of touch 
2 : characterized by a predilection for the sense of touch 


Katy could tell one kind of yarn from another purely by _*haptic *_clues. 


Did you know?
"Haptic" (from the Greek "haptesthai," meaning "to touch") entered English in the late 19th century as a medical synonym for "tactile." By the middle of the 20th century, it had developed a psychological sense, describing individuals whose perception supposedly depended primarily on touch rather than sight. Although almost no one today divides humans into "haptic" and "visual" personalities, English retains the broadened psychological sense of "haptic" as well as the older "tactile" sense.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2008)

*catharsis* \kuh-thar-sis\ 

1: purgation
2 a: purification or purgation of the emotions (as pity and fear) primarily through art b: a purification or purgation that brings about spiritual renewal or release from tension
3: elimination of a complex by bringing it to consciousness and affording it expression


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

In the Old Testament *catharsis *was accomplished by means of washing and bathing.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

sanguine  \SANG-gwin\  adjective 


1 : bloodred 
2 of the complexion : ruddy 
*3 : confident, optimistic 



The coach remained *sanguine *about his team's chances in the playoffs, even though his star player was injured. 


Did you know?
"Sanguine" has quite a few relatives in English, including a few that might sound familiar to Word of the Day readers. "Sangfroid" ("self-possession especially under strain") and "sanguineous" ("bloodthirsty") are consanguineous with "sanguine." ("Consanguineous," meaning "descended from the same ancestor," is another former Word of the Day.) The tie that binds these words is "sanguis," the Latin word for blood. "Exsanguination" ("the draining or losing of blood"), "sanguinary" ("murderous" or "bloody"), and the rare "sangsue" ("leech") and "sanguinolent" ("tinged with blood") are also "sanguis" relatives. That's something you can raise a glass of "sangaree" or "sangria" ("a usually iced punch made of red wine, fruit juice, and soda water") to!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 7, 2008)

The dress was the most sanguine shade she could find.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> The dress was the most sanguine shade she could find.



The dress was the most sanguine shade she could find; it was much in contrast to the remainder of her *quotidian* wardrobe.

*quo·tid·i·an* /kwo&#650;&#712;t&#618;di&#601;n/ Pronunciation[kwoh-tid-ee-uhn]

_adjective_ ordinary; commonplace


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Because the patient had a *quotidian *fever, the doctors were running tests for tuberculosis and malaria.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

kvell  \KVEL\  verb 


: to be extraordinarily proud : rejoice 


Critics *kvelled *over the violinist's triumphant return to the stage where she had made her debut many years ago. 


Did you know?

We are pleased to inform you that the word "kvell" is derived from Yiddish "kveln," meaning "to be delighted," which, in turn, comes from the Middle High German word "quellen," meaning "to well, gush, or swell." Yiddish has been a wellspring of creativity for English, giving us such delightful words as "meister" ("one who is knowledgeable about something"), "maven" ("expert"), and "shtick" ("one's special activity"), just to name a few. The date for the appearance of "kvell" in the English language is tricky to pinpoint exactly. The earliest known printed evidence for the word in an English source is found in a 1952 handbook of Jewish words and expressions, but actual usage evidence before that date remains unseen.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

danegeld  \DAYN-gheld\  noun 


: often captitalized an annual tax believed to have been imposed originally to buy off Danish invaders in England or to maintain forces to oppose them but continued as a land tax 


Today's lecture will be on the *Danegeld *and taxation in the Middle Ages. 

Did you know?
The subjects of King Ethelred II, who ruled England from 978-1016, didn't think much of the ruler the dubbed "the Unready." They suspected him of murdering his brother to gain the throne, so it isn't surprising that they didn't rally around him to defend the country against the Danish invaders who attempted to unseat him. Ethelred tried a payoff tax called the Danegeld as a last ditch effort to keep his kingdom intact. The "Dane" part of the name refers to the Danish invaders who received the money. The "geld" part comes from an Old English word meaning "payment" or "tribute."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

veld  \VELT\  noun 

: a grassland especially of southern Africa usually with scattered shrubs or trees 


Less than 200 years ago, thousands upon thousands of quaggas roamed the grassy veld of southern Africa. 


Did you know?
"Veld" (also spelled "veldt") comes from Afrikaans, the language of the Afrikaners, the descendants of the Dutch and Huguenot people who settled in southern Africa in the 17th century. Literally, "veld" means "field," and is akin to "feld," the Old English predecessor of "field." English speakers adopted the Africa-specific sense of "veld" in the 19th century. "Veld" refers to open country in southern Africa. Different regions of "veld" are distinguished by their elevations. There is the Highveld, the Lowveld, and the Middle Veld, each with different geographical characteristics. Another term associated with "veld" is "kopje" (or koppie -- both are pronounced \KAH-pee\). This word came to English from Afrikaans (and ultimately from a Dutch word meaning "small head" or "cup") and refers to a small hill, particularly one on the African veld.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

FOR A CHANGE


GLEAM

What letter can replace the "G" in the word above to make a word for a surgical instrument?


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> FOR A CHANGE
> 
> 
> GLEAM
> ...



got me...hell if i know...clueless


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> FOR A CHANGE
> 
> 
> GLEAM
> ...



*F L E A M*
(noun) A sharp instrument used for opening veins, lancing gums, etc.; a kind of lancet.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *F L E A M*
> (noun) A sharp instrument used for opening veins, lancing gums, etc.; a kind of lancet.



i know a lot of instrument names, never ever heard of that one


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> i know a lot of instrument names, never ever heard of that one



This is an instrument used primarily by veterinarians


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of 2 Fleams from the 19th century


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

A _ _ A X


What double letter can be placed in the spaces above to make a word for a large antelope?


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 6, 2008)

Addax, wish i could say i knew it, but i had to look it up


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Addax, wish i could say i knew it, but i had to look it up



At least you learned a new word!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

*D R E A M *: n. - The thoughts, or series of thoughts, or imaginary transactions, which occupy the mind during sleep; a sleeping vision


How many 4-letter words can you make from the word above? Use a letter in each word only as many times as you see it used here.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *D R E A M *: n. - The thoughts, or series of thoughts, or imaginary transactions, which occupy the mind during sleep; a sleeping vision
> 
> 
> How many 4-letter words can you make from the word above? Use a letter in each word only as many times as you see it used here.



Mare

She brought her bay mare to market and sold her.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 6, 2008)

If he had even a _dram_ of _mead_ his wife would _ream_ him for _dear_ life.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 6, 2008)

how about another 5 letter word?

He always did love his big *armed* woman.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

There are actually 10 four-letter words that you can make out of the word "_dream_."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

dame
dare
dear
derm
dram
made
mare
mead
read 
ream


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Make your best word play*

Words on the board



J U N K
* * * N
* * * E
* * * L
* * * T



Letters in your rack: A D D O T U Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Make your best word play*
> 
> Words on the board
> 
> ...



* * * * T
* * * * O
* * * * A
* * * * D
J U N K Y
* * * N
* * * E
* * * L
* * * T


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is the origin of the word _*blockbuster*_?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What is the origin of the word _*blockbuster*_?



Without looking it up I'd guess it refers to a type of bomb or artillery shell? Probably one designed to defeat fortified positions such as bunkers?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

It is World War II military slang for a bomb powerful enough to demolish an entire city block of buildings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

replete

DEFINITION: (adjective) filled abundantly. 


Graham's book is *replete *with wonderful stories about the famous people she has known.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> replete
> 
> DEFINITION: (adjective) filled abundantly.
> 
> ...



After the date she was replete with the lovely dinner he had taken her to.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

exacerbate

DEFINITION: (verb) to make worse or more severe. 


The roads in our town already have too much traffic; building a new shopping mall will *exacerbate *the problem.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

How many words can you make out of these letters?

A E I L M O W


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

disabuse  \diss-uh-BYOOZ\  verb 

: to free from error, fallacy, or misconception 


After several months of hard work, Adam was thoroughly *disabused *of any notion that starting his own business would be an easy endeavor.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

exploit · \&#712;ek-&#716;splo&#775;it, ik-&#712;\ · (verb)


1: to get value or use from 
2: to make use of unfairly for ones own advantage 


Did You Know: The word _exploit _has appeared in 358 New York Times articles over the past year, most recently in " A Death in Patchogue " on November 11, 2008.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of us would love to exploit those we feel exploit us, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

lodestar  \LOHD-star\  noun 

: one that serves as an inspiration, model, or guide 


When she started her own business, Melinda used her fathers motto -- Trust your instincts -- as her _*lodestar*_. 



Did you know?

The literal, albeit archaic, meaning of lodestar is a star that leads or guides; especially : the North Star. (The first half of the word derives from the Middle English word lode, meaning course.) Both the literal and the figurative sense (an inspiration or guide) date back to the 14th century, the time of Geoffrey Chaucer. The literal sense fell out of use in the 17th century, and so, for a while, did the figurative sense -- but it appeared again 170 years later, when Sir Walter Scott used it in his 1813 poem The Bridal of Triermain.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 23, 2008)

lodestar  \LOHD-star\  noun

: one that serves as an inspiration, model, or guide 

Harry Reems was a lodestar for many in his industry. 

OK, I'll go away now until I can learn to behave myself. Sorry, Maria but that was just impossible to resist. :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

*cryptic * \KRIP-tik\  adjective 

1 : secret, occult 
2 : meant to be puzzling or mysterious 

The note that Mrs. Drake confiscated from her students contained a *cryptic *message that she could not decipher. 



Did you know?
The history of "cryptic" starts with "kryptein," a Greek word meaning "to hide." Can you uncover other "kryptein" relatives in English? Not surprisingly, "crypt," meaning "underground chamber," is one. The element "krypton" would be another correct guess, and so would "apocrypha," which can mean "writings of dubious authenticity." "Kryptein" also gave us several words having to do with secret codes, such as "cryptogram" ("a communication in cipher or code") and "cryptography" ("the coding and decoding of secret messages"). And, in fact, something "cryptic" can sometimes seem as if written in code.


----------

